# Malessar's Curse: The High King's Vengeance - ready for release!



## chopper (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh gosh, I'm being all self-promotional. Sorry, everybody.

Except that I'm not. Sorry, that is. Anyway. Yes. *clears throat*

*High King’s Vengeance Releases 23rd September*

Kristell Ink Books is proud to present the sequel to last year’s British Fantasy Award-nominated epic fantasy, *Heir To The North*. Taking up the story immediately after the events of that book, *The High King’s Vengeance* brings Cassia’s adventures to a stunning conclusion.





 _
Cover: Jorge Torres_


_ “I am the Heir to the North.”_

Malessar's Curse is broken, the wards around Caenthell destroyed. The Warlock himself lies, exhausted and gravely wounded, in the rubble of his own house. And while the dire spirits trapped behind the wards for centuries are unleashed into the world once more, Cassia is confined to a cell deep in Galliarca's grand palace.

Yet Caenthell calls to her, and Cassia must answer. As Heir to the North, the throne and the power behind it belong to her. But the twisted hunger of Caenthell's spirits appals her and Cassia vows to do everything she can to defeat them.

Now, Cassia must convince both Galliarca and Hellea that they have to stand against the resurrected High King of Caenthell. She must raise an army from nothing, make uncertain alliances with princes and dragons, and fight her way into the heart of the North. And, if she is lucky, someone may live to tell her tale.

_ “Fear Me.” _


Worldwide release on *23rd September 2016*.


Paperback, hardback, and ebook formats available. (amazon.co.uk link)


Paperback, hardback, and ebook formats available (amazon.com link)


Launch event at *Fantasycon* in *Scarborough*, September 23rd, alongside *The Summer Goddess* (Joanne Hall) and *The Book of Angels* (AJ Dalton).


Review e-ARCs available on request from Grimbold Books and the author.

*About Steven Poore*

Steven Poore lives in Sheffield with a crafty partner, a three-legged cat, and a critical mass of books and vinyl records. BFS Award-winning publisher Fox Spirit Books has published several of his short stories in their Fox Pockets range of collections. Steven is also one of the organisers of the *SFSF Social*, highlighting regional genre meetings and readings.

*Twitter:* @stevenjpoore *Facebook:* /thestevenpoore

*About Grimbold Books:*

Grimbold Books is home to some of the very best science fiction, fantasy and dark fiction around. Our imprints are Kristell Ink (science fiction and fantasy) and Tenebris Books (dark fiction and fairy tales). We also publish an annual charity anthology from the Oslo Writers’ League under Grimbold Books to which we provide all our services for free in order to support a worthy cause. Our books are released as e-books across all platforms, as well as in print via all major online distributors, and on consignment with smaller retailers and independent retailers.


----------



## Gary Compton (Sep 9, 2016)

Good luck, mate.


----------



## Juliana (Sep 9, 2016)

Very nice! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 9, 2016)

As am I!  I really, really liked the first book.

(And you never have to apologize for promoting your books.  Thousands of posts, many, many contributions to these forums.  You have more than earned the right.)


----------



## chopper (Sep 10, 2016)

aw gosh, thank you all!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 10, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 10, 2016)

The very best of luck to you.


----------



## crystal haven (Sep 10, 2016)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 10, 2016)

Got the sample of Heir to the North on my Kindle. If I remember, I'll read it next (although I do have an 800+ page biography to get through first). Best of luck.

Edited extra bit: and write the 5th instalment in the Empire Dance pronto!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2016)

Somehow the first book passed me by - strong opening, so will try and get _Heir to the North_ on my TBR. In the meantime, best of luck with the sequel.


----------



## Vaz (Sep 10, 2016)

Best of luck with the sequel, Stepen.


----------



## ratsy (Sep 10, 2016)

First one was great and I'm really looking forward to this. Good luck bud. It's preordered on my kindle!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 19, 2017)

And for those interested, here is my review of the book:  Teresa Edgerton’s review of The High King's Vengeance


----------

